# Wiper arc way less than 90 degrees



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Slipped. Take off the nut that holds the arm, move them a couple notches, tighten the nuts, try. If too far, move just a tad back down, repeat.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Park the motor. Loosen the nut at the pivot and set the blades to the correct position. Tighten the nut.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, guys. will try it......thanks.


----------

